# Volcom shultz headphone beanie



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the Volcom Shultz headpone beanie worth buying? Or is there a different brand/model that I should look for? I'm trying to keep it on the cheaper side, rather then the burton headphone beanies that are about $50. So what would you go for?


----------

